# SubliJet or Chromablast



## Skidream37 (Mar 11, 2012)

T-shirts have always been a staple in my business. Let’s face it, with technology and startup costs a fraction of what they were eight years ago, we are all looking to reduce production costs. Anyone have thoughts on Cotton vers. Polyester? Vapor textiles are about three times the cost but Chromablast materials are more as well. How about marketing? My customers seem to prefer Cotton over Polyester. Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think you have much choice....Chromablast is for cotton...Sublijet for Polyester..both inks are pricey but Chromablast paper is much more expensive.... neither work on darks. I use either color laser for some prints and also farm out some for DTG. I do sublimation with sublijet. I gave up on Chromablast


----------



## mawmtzf (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey dudes, so about sublimation chromablast can be done with the printer without problems?. What i need is to print in cotton. So what do you recommend. Is the only way to do sublimation in cotton right?.


----------



## Skidream37 (Mar 11, 2012)

mawmtzf said:


> Hey dudes, so about sublimation chromablast can be done with the printer without problems?. What i need is to print in cotton. So what do you recommend. Is the only way to do sublimation in cotton right?.


Correct. Chromablast will print and transer to 100% cotton. Prints from a inkjet onto Chromablast paper. There are some down sides. Cost and the discoloration left behind from the paper until washed. Don't cross contaminate the inks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

easy answer..
Sublimation- white/light 100% POLYESTER
Chromablast- white/light 100% COTTON...marginal results with blends

Both require a dedicated printer...chromablast cost more in ink and paper


----------



## Skidream37 (Mar 11, 2012)

charles95405 said:


> easy answer..
> Sublimation- white/light 100% POLYESTER
> Chromablast- white/light 100% COTTON...marginal results with blends
> 
> Both require a dedicated printer...chromablast cost more in ink and paper


Unless you do Hybrid


----------



## mawmtzf (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok and how is the quality on the printing in cotton guys with chromoblast ?. Im in the middle of deciding what is better, because i do screen printing but i want quality in the coton, like the when printing gets in to the cotton as a prt of themcotton not like painted over the shirt when the painting is tangible. do you do work in chromablast?. I found this otther product forever paper similar as chromablast, hope to know from you , thanks


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Best thing to do is to see for yourself. I would bet that any of the distributors such as Johnson Plastics, Conde, etc would be happy to send a sample.


----------



## mawmtzf (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok , but in the whole concept of tshirt printing, screen printing, transfer etc, which one is the best quality? My main lenguaje is spanish sorry if you see any mistake. But any of you got an idea of what is the best printing method? The cost dont matter i mean i got to get to know all resources!


----------



## Skidream37 (Mar 11, 2012)

You can’t compare the two. They both have their place and totally different results. If cost is no issue and you want photo look, then print and press. 

Surf around Sawgrass Educational. Start with this one.
http://sawgrassink.indigofiles.com/product_documentation/cotton_training/1_Digital%20Garment%20Decorating_Overview.pdf


----------

